# Miracle coat leave-in conditioner.



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Have any of you used this product?
> 
> I do not do my own grooming,but because of Gunther's colour,he has a shower on average 3 times a week.
> I towel dry him and usually put in some finishing spray,let him air dry and then brush him out.
> ...


I am going to have to look that up ! 

I found this stuff called Buddy Splash by cloud star at this cost plus market. It smells SO GOOD Lavender & mint its also a leave in conditioner.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Roxy,you can buy it at Petco and it is less than $10.
Gunther's hair never felt this great.
I take it to my groomer to ask her to put it on him before drying.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Roxy,you can buy it at Petco and it is less than $10.
> Gunther's hair never felt this great.
> I take it to my groomer to ask her to put it on him before drying.


I would probably have to buy it online my petco is horrible they never have good products !
Can you list the first 5 ingredients for me ?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Vitamin E,wheat germ oil,tea tree oil,natural botanicals,natural moisturizers.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you post a picture if you have one or of the producto nthe web? Curious if I've seen it there.

Thanks -Todd


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.cabelas.com/hprod-1/0051291.shtml


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I know that petsmart carries that. I'll have to grab a bottle next time I go. 
Thanks for letting us know!

Roxy, thats because Petco sucks! lol I personally cant stand petco these days. Over priced and BAD service....mostly BAD SERVICE! Its like going to Walmart vs Target.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Vitamin E,wheat germ oil,tea tree oil,natural botanicals,natural moisturizers.


O that sounds so pefrect for what we need !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I know that petsmart carries that. I'll have to grab a bottle next time I go.
> Thanks for letting us know!
> 
> Roxy, thats because Petco sucks! lol I personally cant stand petco these days. Over priced and BAD service....mostly BAD SERVICE! Its like going to Walmart vs Target.


LOL I know , I get so pi$$ed when I go to petco and see saltwater fish dead in the tanks ! I also hate the people they hire , always dumb and don't know crap about anything in the store.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Roxy, it seems to be that way most places now a days, from fast food places to big corporations, people just do not seem to take any pride in their work anymore, and do not bother to learn. It seems to be a rarity to find a business that really seems to care about their cusstomers anymore,sad, but true IMO.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Same here in Canada...Petsmart and Petcetra.
I don't know why they have more than one cash register,since that's all they ever use,regardless how busy they are.
When your turn finally arrives,you get greeted by Ms.Sourpuss,who leaves no doubt in your mind about the fact that she is doing you a huge favour by serving you.
Oh well....


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Roxy, the Buddy Splash sold at Petco is amazing. I've used it on myself just because I like the smell, lol.

Anyhow here are the ingredients:
*
deionized water, natural conditioner base, aloe vera juice, essence of lavender, essence of mint, wheat protein extract, vitamin C and vitamin B5*


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Roxy, the Buddy Splash sold at Petco is amazing. I've used it on myself just because I like the smell, lol.
> 
> Anyhow here are the ingredients:
> *
> deionized water, natural conditioner base, aloe vera juice, essence of lavender, essence of mint, wheat protein extract, vitamin C and vitamin B5*


Yeah I bought the buddy splash it smell so GOOD !!!!!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Same here in Canada...Petsmart and Petcetra.
> I don't know why they have more than one cash register,since that's all they ever use,regardless how busy they are.
> When your turn finally arrives,you get greeted by Ms.Sourpuss,who leaves no doubt in your mind about the fact that she is doing you a huge favour by serving you.
> Oh well....


LOL...I guess Im lucky that I have a few friendly pet store near me then. The petsmart here is still good and people are friendly and the store where I get my dog food is the same. Petco though....never good, no matter the location. Errrrrrr!!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I was so surprised to read about all the bad experiences with Petco. We have one over the border in MA and we go there almost every week. We have a great time socializing our dogs with the other customer's. The workers are friendly and usually know about their product. The person at the check out is very friendly toward us and always makes sure that we are happy and have everything we came in for. If too many people are in line, they open the other register.

On the other hand, I have heard some really bad things about the grooming side of their business. I saw one toy poodle that they groomed that was just a mess...tufts of hair all over his little face and his feet were a mess. The people were there to complain.

We have always had good luck with our Wal-Mart, too. I go there for most of my essentials because I can't get them any cheaper anywhere else. There are always plenty of cashiers open. It is really bright and clean too including the rest rooms. 

Occasionally, we will stop at Target; which is another half hour away and they aren't quite as well organized but other than that it is a good store too.
_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Roxy,you can buy it at Petco and it is less than $10.


Thats it, Im shifting to America. I can never get these products cheap 

Ours are all over $80.00


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Thats it, Im shifting to America. I can never get these products cheap
> 
> Ours are all over $80.00



Just make sure you live in one of the cheaper states lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Just make sure you live in one of the cheaper states lol


I would have no choice lol, not the richest person in the world 
Selling my house would probably only get me to America ound:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> I would have no choice lol, not the richest person in the world
> Selling my house would probably only get me to America ound:


Well, we would except you here! With Deb's and my humor, we could change that "not the nicest person" problem....LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_SIV, I have an extra bedroom and plenty of room for the poos to run as you have seen in the pics jester's mom and I post. If you can stand Vermont with it's laid back, not much here, have to travel at least 25 minutes to get anywhere atmosphere!! LOL Some people are city people and some are just country people. I'm in the latter, obviously._


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*One more thing that Doesn't work....*

I will try the Miracle Coat stuff. They didn't have it at PetCo, here, although they caried the other MC products.
I tried Unicoat from Gold Medal Pets. All this stuff did was made my entire world smell like baby powder. :bad: I can't get it off my hands, either. :mmph:










It's going to take a very good shampoo to get it off my dog, I imagine. That's going to be a two person job we'll tackle tomorrow.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

The petco by my place is stepping their game up big time ! they had real high quality food new shampoos the whole store is changed also ! 

I found this spray WHOA it makes the coat feel so GREAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you tried the shampoo too? Or do you just use the leave in conditioner?
I'm trying to find something I like for Wrigley as my groomer and I have the arrangement that I wash and dry him first and then take him in clean for her to groom. Saves her time and saves me money.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

is this it?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

*Miracle Coat Miracle Lusterizer and Conditioner Spray*

http://www.petedge.com/Miracle-Coat-Miracle-Lusterizer-and-Conditioner-Spray-MC82128.pro


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

that's the shampoo i like to use - will have to try he conditioner


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

*heather* said:


> is this it?


Yes this is what we use and it works great


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

So, was wondering how many people have tried this. I have not tried many different shampoos or conditioners, but have heard good things about this and am considering it. Any opinions? Thanks
http://www.cloudstar.com//8B85D0640...29EF&pcs_key=4F0A44D34DBA4C23AD8CA3A92119EBD7


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Also, for those of you who have snowy winters, do you moisturize your dogs differently? The air is so dry, the dogs get itchy, but they still need baths.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

should have read the other two pages, lol.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Cameo said:


> should have read the other two pages, lol.


Did I miss something? I reviewed the all the pages, but only saw that Roxy25 had used Cloudstar, which is the product I'm asking about. Was hoping to see more opinions on this line one way or the other.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

My fav is show sheen used for horses, you dilute it and use it before drying, mkes any coat amazing.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Did I miss something? I reviewed the all the pages, but only saw that Roxy25 had used Cloudstar, which is the product I'm asking about. Was hoping to see more opinions on this line one way or the other.


OH, noooooo! I had made a post and then realized there were two other pages, 

Sorry I can't help you with the Buddy Wash.

Would anyone that uses that Miracle Coat spray, care to either list all the ingredients or take a pic of the ingredient label? I'd like to see what's listed and, of course, they don't list it on any of the websites I've found it on.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i hate how since it's for dogs they do inaccurate ingredient labeling or no labeling at all.

all natural my a**

coconut shampoo base says nothing. i'd like to know what the ingredients are that makes up the shampoo. and i bet'cha money there are preservatives in there (which are necessary but are NOT all natural)

and green tea essence? that is a synthetic fragrance oil. there is no all natural green tea essential oil. when they are saying essence they are saying fragrance oil which may have some eos in it, but the rest is made up of synths to mimic the smell. if they are using essential oils they will say essential oils not essence (creative marketing)

i do think the tea tree is eo because it's used therapeutically, however i wonder the percentage they are using ... the miracle coat is probably silicones plus a sorbate, maybe a few oils and something else to help emulsify and then some fragrance and tea tree.

there are natural essential oils used to scent products, i do know this. that's what i use and it's a lot more expensive than fragrance oils. 

i am not dissing the products, but i'm dissing the marketing and misinformation.

off my soap box.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

faerie,

You are SOOOOO on base here!

It's ashamed that the pet industry doesn't have to disclose ingredients, as the human industry does. 

We also see lax regulations where foods and treats are concerned as well! 

The products I use LIST ingredients and while some of them may not be all natural, at least I feel comfortable in the ethics of the company. They are not trying to pull the wool over my eyes and fill their bottles with a lot of "fluff" to make it more appealing.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

faerie said:


> i hate how since it's for dogs they do inaccurate ingredient labeling or no labeling at all.
> 
> all natural my a**
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the cloudstar/buddy wash shamppo conditioners, or the miracle coat?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

both. 

one gives NO ingredients, and the other only partial.

i manufacture soap, body care, etc. i've played around making hair care products too. 

for example this is part of an ingredient list for aveda shampoo (for humans):

Water, (Aqua Purification) Purified, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Cetyl Alcohol, Sodium CocoSulphate, Sodium Methyl Cocoyl Taurate, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Soapwort (Saponaria Officinalis) Extract, Yucca (Yucca Filamentosa) Extract, Quillaja Saponaria Extract, Galactoarabinan Sap Extract, Iceland Moss (Cetraria Islandica) Extract, Glycerin, Galbanum (Ferula Galbaniflua) Oil, Olibanum, Cocamidopropylamine Oxide, Citric Acid, Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose, Fragrance (Parfum) Polyquaternium -10, Polyquaternium -7, Disodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Diazolidinyl Urea, Propylparaben, Caramel

now put that beside where the dog shampoo says coconut shampoo base

and it's probably containing similar ingredients like Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Sodium CocoSulphate, Sodium Methyl Cocoyl Taurate these are all derived from coconuts ... but they ain't coconuts. not even close.

however, they make the consumer (us) want to buy that lovely all natural coconut shampoo base but skeer us with the big words ... just say what it is, don't say all natural.

everything comes from nature, even petroleum products ... so it's just fancy marketing. 

i am a label reader from the food i eat to the products i put on or in my body. and i try to do the same for my dogs.

i'd love to find out more about dog products for their hair because i could create my own shampoo and conditioner and detangler for my spoo. i know what works on human hair to an extent, just not certain what the difference (ph?) is for a dog coat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Research by Royal Canin found the skin PH of most of the breeds they studied varied from 6.2 to 8.62 - miniature poodles averaged 5.9 (which is not so very far from the human range). The average of 7 ish often quoted for dogs may therefore be quite wrong for poodles. Hope that helps!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks. i'm going to start playing this winter after i get through the holidays which are my busiest time of year.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

big pH talk on groomer forum too. it's all great and dandy to talk pH of the soap but your water plays a major major role in it too (hard water user here)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Bought the miracle coat tonight and will use it in a little bit. I'll let you guys know how it works!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

neVar said:


> big pH talk on groomer forum too. it's all great and dandy to talk pH of the soap but your water plays a major major role in it too (hard water user here)


soap is different. i make soap and it works well in hard and soft water, but i'm wondering about the ph of a syndet like shampoos for dogs.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Soap doens't work well as well in hard or soft water (i make soap too  ) depending on the formulation. 

on the groomer forum it was mentioned that on dog shampoos it does state dilutions are 'up to' as soft vs hard water will require different dilutions to work effectively. 

Hard water changes things for the skin and dryness. harder water will leave the skin dryer, and more itchy- and this can be blamed on the shampoo/soap when it's not. It takes a super moisturizing shampoo/soap to counteract it. 

Testing has also shown that the pH of dogs skin varies for different breeds. 

I never got into doing liquid shampoos (just wasn't my thing) so when it comes to detergents i am much less knowledable then with soaps.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks. i'm just looking at creating a syndet that will work on the ph of my poodle and my water. i'm thinking of a bar which is water free shampoo made of surfactants and proteins and etc.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Faerie,

I love LOVE *LOVE* your products!!!

I would be VERY interested in something formulated for dogs! It would even be something that may sell well in my salon


----------

